# Suche Speedlink Competition Pro Joystick (USB)



## Crysisheld (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo ich suche den blauen Competition Pro Joystick von Speedlink mit den verchromten Feuertasten. Leider habe ich nur die transparente und schwarze Version gefunden. Ich bin bereit auch mehr Geld dafür auszugeben, da ich ihn als Staubfänger in der Vitrine brauche.*

Wenn ihn jemand verkaufen möchte würde ich mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen. 

Vielen Dank! 

*


----------

